# Best Honey I Washed The Kids dupe?



## sunny_ (May 9, 2019)

Looking for the best version of "Honey I Washed The Kids" FO,
any recommendations? 
thanks!


----------



## lucycat (May 9, 2019)

I have used the one from Daystar (Toffee Sugar Crunch) and have liked it a lot.


----------



## amd (May 9, 2019)

Micas & More


----------



## snappyllama (May 9, 2019)

Ditto with Lucycat... Daystar's is very nice. I haven't tried any others to compare though...


----------



## dibbles (May 9, 2019)

The only one I've used is from Nurture Soap. I have a piece from a batch that is 1.5 years old and it is still smelling pretty good - lighter for sure than when it was new, but I don't have to search for the scent either.


----------

